# Anybody made any clocks?



## JimiJimi (9 Mar 2021)

Hi all

Anyone made any clocks? I am wondering how the clock faces fit into the holes - I am wanting to make something like the attached photo (if it attaches!).

Jimi


----------



## TheUnicorn (9 Mar 2021)

all very simple, fiddly but simple, you just need to make sure that the mechanism you buy is the right size for the thickness of your face. Basically one hole, the mechanism has a shaft which sticks through to the front, there will be a thread on the shaft, onto which you screw a washer and nut (from the front), you might want to secure the mechanism on the back too, but that can just be a blob of hot glue or a simple frame, it only serves to stop the mechanism from spinning if you nut isn't quite tight enough. then you just push the hands into place.


----------



## TheUnicorn (9 Mar 2021)

sorry jimijimi, I should have looked at the picture properly, it looks like those use something akin to a watch, a quick amazon search looked like each manufacturer does it slightly differently, but it is basically just pushed into the hole and held in place with friction https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=clock+insert&ref=nb_sb_noss_1 seems like it going to be very fiddly to set the time and change the battery, I would try and get some nice deep / thick ones or it will fall out very easily


----------



## TheUnicorn (9 Mar 2021)




----------



## loftyhermes (10 Mar 2021)

The right size Forstner bit if you want to leave the back on or just simply cut the hole with the scroll saw.


----------



## Saint Simon (10 Mar 2021)

I'm not sure if I'm answering your question but with my most recent clock the face is screwed into the case and the movement is screwed to the back of the face. I didn't have a bezel. Hope that helps.


View attachment 105574
View attachment 105574


----------



## Essex Barn Workshop (10 Mar 2021)

I used a simple digital, battery driven works that goes through the central hole and is secured with a nut, then the hands push on to a stem.


----------



## HamsterJam (10 Mar 2021)

Those watch style clock mechanisms just push into a round hole often with a rubber gasket to help hold them in place.
You have to prise them out to set the time or change the battery.


----------



## Stevekane (10 Mar 2021)

The ones ive come across have the “movement” sitting inside a tin case, and this case has 3 little friction tabs punched in it around the edges, you push the case/ movement in as one and the little tabs being a bit springy hold it in place, the back is open so that you can access the hand setting button and the battery,,mind you if you really can get them danceing and jumping about you might want a couple of screws as well!
Steve.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (10 Mar 2021)

You need proper forstner bit 35mm


----------



## whatknot (10 Mar 2021)

I just cut mine with a scroll saw, finish with a round sander in a drill press


----------



## kinverkid (10 Mar 2021)

As somebody previously said. Just make sure you get a movement to suit the thickness of the material you're planning to use. This one I made for my nephews garden bar. It's a segmented turned frame and a 4mm face plus beer labels.


----------



## whatknot (11 Mar 2021)

He is asking about the watch type movement which simply fits in a hole cut to the right size with a thin gasket in between movement and the work piece 

Not the quartz type movement which is dependent on the thickness of the face as to the movement stem length




kinverkid said:


> As somebody previously said. Just make sure you get a movement to suit the thickness of the material you're planning to use. This one I made for my nephews garden bar. It's a segmented turned frame and a 4mm face plus beer labels.


----------



## JimiJimi (3 Apr 2021)

Thanks all for your replies. As HamsterJam and Stevekane said, it is the type where the whole mechanism fits into a hole, probably made with a forstner bit, that I am after. Do you know what these might be called and where I could source them?

Jimi


----------



## TheUnicorn (3 Apr 2021)

JimiJimi said:


> Thanks all for your replies. As HamsterJam and Stevekane said, it is the type where the whole mechanism fits into a hole, probably made with a forstner bit, that I am after. Do you know what these might be called and where I could source them?
> 
> Jimi


just search amazon for 'clock insert', add '30mm' (or whatever size is needed) if you want to limit the results


----------



## loftyhermes (4 Apr 2021)

Try searching ebay as well for clock inserts.


----------

